# help crossflow head on a G60 1.8 bottom



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

anyone know what I have to do to the crossflow head to bolt it onto my G60 1.8 bottom end? I think I need to have a spot welded on the head to run it on a shortblock?








Or should I just run a ABA 2.0 with a head gasget spacer?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: help crossflow head on a G60 1.8 bottom (Svedka)*

does anyone know


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I would run a 2.0 bottom end with a 9:1 c2 spacer.
you can weld the front oil return and have the head machined
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3857724


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

thanks,
I was only gonna use my bottom end because I just rebuilt it in jan 08 and put some money into it but I will have to think about the 2.0 with a spacer gas.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

if you use the victor rienz 2l aba head gasket they oil passeg does not need to be filled the head gasket will seal it fine. i had mine like that for 6 months and no leaks but then i went full 2l aba


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

where do I get one of these gaskets and just to verify you can run it on a 1.8 short block with a crossflow head?
I only want to use my G60 block due to the forged internal compression and the fact I just rebuilt it in jan 08.
Thanks for the help


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Svedka)*

I believe he's simply referring to the multi-layered metal head gasket, there's available through a number of sources, HERE's just one. 
BTW, the area of the ABA head that's susceptible to leaks when used with a 1.8L block is NOT under pressure, it's just a drain back to the oil pan so it's pretty easy to seal and even if you do have a leak, it's likely to be a minor one, i.e. more of an annoyance than a problem. 


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:56 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

can anyone verify thisI also heard there is a 1.8 MK3 that might have the right gasket?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Svedka)*

The early MK3-1.8L (ACC) gaskets are similar to the MK1 and MK2 gaskets and thus are completely unsuitable for your application. The later ACC gaskets are very similar in appearance to the ABA multi-layer metal gasket but there are subtle differences that make me think the ABA gasket would be the better choice, specifically the raised ridge on the ACC gasket, would cut across the drain hole on the crossflow head which, I think might make it more likely to leak. Not to mention, an ACC head gasket might be kind of hard to find in Washington state as no cars with that engine were ever sold there.











_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 4:46 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

that's the gasket i run on my jh head aba bottom end but I wasn't sure if it would work the other way around


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

ok so what one should I run, or should I just fill it with JB weld or take it to a shop and have it welded up?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Honestly call techtonics tuning they will know the correct answer and sell you the right gasket fast and cheap


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

talked to colin at TT he said I will have to weld the head.
has anyone done this without welding the head just curious to know I will be taking my head in on monday to get it welded


----------



## Nastyboost (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Svedka)*

I didn't weld anything on the head. I removed the dowel pins on the block and ran an aba mls headgasket. No problems at all. Placed the headgasket on both the block and the head and i have no problems with passages at all.


----------

